# 1996 740iL passenger door wont open



## bpeesy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi guys, I have a 96 740il. I am having a problem with the front passenger door. It is locked closed and will not open. the window is down If i try to open from the inside the door lock button will come up but immediately go back down into the locked position when I let go. I have even tried holding the button up with my hand and openining the door but it will not open. not from the inside or outside. Has anyone had this problem before, or does anyone know what I can do to remedy this situation?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I would guess the door lock actuator needs to replaced. 

Curious though, you posted before about the fuel pump in a 1994 car, describe a 1996 in this post, and have 1998 in your profile... :dunno:


----------



## bpeesy (Dec 31, 2008)

I no longer have the 1994. So now I have the 96 and the 98, but I'm looking to replace one of these with hopefully a newer one. but I still need some advise on how to remedy this stuck passenger door. this really sucks.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Unless you have a double lock issue, it's likely that you have to replace the door lock actuator. $55 part.


----------

